# Hamm March 2010



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Howdy : victory:

I know the December show hasn't happened yet at sunny Hamm, but I thought i'd let you all know that I am running a coach to the March expo as usual ( In answer to all my many emails and PMs i'm not running a December coach cos it's waaaaaaaay too busy at the shop that close to Xmas ) the link to book up etc is 

JC Exotics - JC Exotics Tours

Hoping everyone who has attended before and has already booked up is looking forward to it - I know I am :no1:


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

Went with JC's in september, great trip, everything went exactly to plan, better than some other coaches... will definatly be going again!


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Graz said:


> Went with JC's in september, great trip, everything went exactly to plan, better than some other coaches... will definatly be going again!


Bloody better had do, i've rota'd you in to work :lol2:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

pity you're not based down this way


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

SleepyD said:


> pity you're not based down this way


 
A few hours in the car and you cold be sitting on a nice coach with jim as your guide..... :lol2:
Some hotels up that way aswell :whistling2:


----------



## skippy225 (Aug 14, 2008)

im very tempted to join this one as well lol:no1::no1::no1:


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

skippy225 said:


> im very tempted to join this one as well lol:no1::no1::no1:


Dunno if i want your sort on my coaches Mr Greek :lol2:


----------



## skippy225 (Aug 14, 2008)

:lol2: i could send mrs greek instead :lol2:


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

I might have to talk my OH in to letting me go in March


----------



## skippy225 (Aug 14, 2008)

any seats left jim??? :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## chopper1 (Sep 11, 2009)

Put me down for a seat. The last show was best yet and looking forward to this one you have a nice group of people


----------



## chopper1 (Sep 11, 2009)

*Hamm*

I will have a seat please last show was great :no1::no1::no1:


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

chopper1 said:


> I will have a seat please last show was great :no1::no1::no1:


Sorted, look forward to seeing you there :2thumb:


----------



## skippy225 (Aug 14, 2008)

Is the legendary Jane joining us this time jim? :no1::no1::no1:


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

skippy225 said:


> Is the legendary Jane joining us this time jim? :no1::no1::no1:


Spoke to her today mate, she ( after a lot of begging ) is happy to attend, thank god! :lol2:


----------



## skippy225 (Aug 14, 2008)

not long to go now getting exited already! :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

